# ASUS VG248QE der best Monitor zum Spielen?



## bastian1004 (29. Juni 2013)

Hi leute da mein Bildschirfm schon sehr alt ist wollte ich mir einen neuen zulegen. Ich werde den Bildschirm hauptsaechlich fuehrs spielen benutzen und wuerde so max 370 euro ausgeben.

Da ich schon mal selber ein wenig nachgeforscht habe bin ich auf diesen Monitor gestossen. Rund um sieht er nicht schlecht aus.

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema hoeren. Ist dieser Monitor wirklich so gut wie er es verspricht. GIbt es noch andere Modelle die als Vergleichsmodell dienen koenn z.b. ein Benq ode so was.

danke fuer eure Hilfe


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juni 2013)

Von den Benqs würde ich abraten, die sind zwar in den Gamingeigenschaften (Reaktionszeit und Inputlag) minimal besser, patzen aber ordentlich bei der Bildqualität.
Die ASUS Monitore sind da schon deutlich ausgeglichener. 
Der VG248QE ist zum Gamen eine wirklich gute Wahl. Der Inputlag im 60hz Modus ist sehr niedrig.
Falls dich ein etwas höherer Inputlag im 60hz Modus nicht stört, wäre der VG278HE noch einen Blick wert:
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der VG278HE hat eine extrem gute Helligkeitsverteilung, an die der VG248QE nicht ran kommt.

Testberichte:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG248QE (deutlich besserer Inputlag im 60hz Modus)
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278HE (deutlich bessere Helligkeitsverteilung)


----------



## MMutzeck (29. Juni 2013)

Aktuell ist der Asus VG248QE der beste, habe hier den BenQ und den Asus nun stehen und der BenQ geht zurück.
Das Bild von dem Asus ist viel besser als vom BenQ, zudem hat er Displayport und kein Clouding. 

PS: Ich glaube der Imputlag bei 60Hz intressiert niemand wenn man 120/144Hz nutzen kann. 


Grüße
MM


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

Der von dir vorgeschlagene Monitor (Asus VG248QE) ist auf jeden Fall gaming tauglich und hat einen sehr geringen Input-lag. Ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (29. Juni 2013)

MMutzeck schrieb:


> Aktuell ist der Asus VG248QE der beste, habe hier den BenQ und den Asus nun stehen und der BenQ geht zurück.
> Das Bild von dem Asus ist viel besser als vom BenQ, zudem hat er Displayport und kein Clouding.
> 
> PS: Ich glaube der Imputlag bei 60Hz intressiert niemand wenn man 120/144Hz nutzen kann.
> ...


 
Erwähnen sollte man es trotzdessen. 
Das der VG248QE den XL2411T bildqualitativ locker packt ist kein Wunder, der VG278HE ist aber vor allem in der Helligkeitsverteilung nochmal deutlich besser.


----------



## bastian1004 (30. Juni 2013)

danke erst mal an alle. 

Ich habe noch mal ein wenig nachgeforscht. Ich habe in vielen Berichten gelesen das der asus echt schlechte Schwarz-,Pink-und Gruenwerte hat. Die Helligkeit soll nicht so gut sein wie beim BenQ XL Serie XL2420T. Also das Resultat soll beim Asus ein augewaschenes Bild sein. Kann das einer bestaetigen.

Was meint ihr ist der BenQ XL Serie XL2420T von der Bildqualitaet besser oder nicht. ( die 22 Hz Verlust sind mir nicht so wichtig)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juni 2013)

Der XL2420T hat eine grottige Bildqualität. 
Wo hast du dnen das mit der schlechten Bildqualität von den ASUS Monitoren gelesen? Die Seiten haben echt keine Ahnung. 
Vergleiche mal bei Prad.de die Testberichte, Prad.de ist die professionellste Testseite im deuschsprachigen Raum. 
Übrigens gibt es vom XL2420T schon den Nachfolger XL2411T.
Das ist bei Benq etwas verwirrend, die Reihenfolge ist nämlich so:
XL2410T -> XL2420T -> XL2411T
Auch der XL2411T (der nicht von Prad.de getestet wurde) sieht selbst gegen den VG248QE kein Land in der Bildqualität (PCGH hat beide schon getestet).
Im PCGH Test waren die Gamingeigenschaften des Benq etwas besser, die Bildqualität war hingegen so grottig, sodass dieser am Ende einen Rückstand von 0,13 auf den ASUS hatte.


----------



## bastian1004 (1. Juli 2013)

jo Leute ich brauch einen Rechner der mid 120 hz hat und nur 24 zoll gross ist. Er sollte eine gute Bildqualitaet haben und Farbecht sein.

Wenn ihr welche zu empfehlen habt schriebsts einfach.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

> jo Leute ich brauch einen Rechner der mid 120 hz hat und nur 24 zoll gross ist.


Dafuq?  Einen Rechner mit 120Hz und 24"...



> Er sollte eine gute Bildqualitaet haben und Farbecht sein.
> 
> Wenn ihr welche zu empfehlen habt schriebsts einfach.


Immer noch der Asus! Aber das wurde ja weiter oben bereits erwähnt. Was besseres gibt es in dem Bereich nicht.


----------



## bastian1004 (1. Juli 2013)

und bei 27 gibt es da noch bessere moeglichkeiten.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

Auch hier führt ein Asus das Feld an. Nämlich der Asus VG278HE.


----------



## debalz (1. Juli 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Auch hier führt ein Asus das Feld an. Nämlich der Asus VG278HE.



Den benutze ich seit kurzem auch. Man muss allerdings die Einstellungen feintunen, was dank des gut bedienbaren OSD gut klappt. Ich war am Anfang echt schockiert über die schlechte Farbraum- und Textdarstellung (nebendran steht mein alter HP w2558hc). Jetzt habe ich ein Preset zum spielen und eins für den "normalen" Betrieb - zum spielen ist er natürlich top, kein wahrnehmbares Tearing oder Lag, ruhigeres Bild, weniger anstrengend für die Augen, auch das matte Display finde ich angenehm. Für grafische Arbeiten, Fotobearbeitung jedoch nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

> Für grafische Arbeiten, Fotobearbeitung jedoch nicht zu empfehlen!


Für so was ist ein Monitor mit IPS-Panel deutlich besser geeignet. Der Dell U2713H wäre hier eines der besten Modelle.


----------



## debalz (1. Juli 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Für so was ist ein Monitor mit IPS-Panel deutlich besser geeignet. Der Dell U2713H wäre hier eines der besten Modelle.



Da fängt der Spaß erst an an - nach oben ist da noch viel Luft
aber b2t: der VG278HE ist mit seinen 27" auch definitiv nicht zu groß - ich sitze ca. 60cm davor und habe alles ohne Kopfbewegung im Blick. Auch meine Befürchtung, dass 27" und FullHD=Augenkrebs bedeutet hat sich nicht bestätigt. Ja, mein alter 1920x1200 sieht etwas feiner aus, aber das hängt aber auch mit dem Farbraum zusammen - ich sehe zumindest kein einzelnes Pixel beim Asus und wenn man wie ich nicht länger auf QHD mit 144 hz und dem geringen inputlag des Asus warten will, bleibt kaum eine Alternative.  
Ich bilde mir ein mit den 144 hz auch etwas besser in BF3 zu treffen und nach 3 Stunden sind die Augen noch nicht so fertig wie bei meinem alten Monitor...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Da fängt der Spaß erst an an - nach oben ist da noch viel Luft
> aber b2t: der VG278HE ist mit seinen 27" auch definitiv nicht zu groß - ich sitze ca. 60cm davor und habe alles ohne Kopfbewegung im Blick. Auch meine Befürchtung, dass 27" und FullHD=Augenkrebs bedeutet hat sich nicht bestätigt. Ja, mein alter 1920x1200 sieht etwas feiner aus, aber das hängt aber auch mit dem Farbraum zusammen - ich sehe zumindest kein einzelnes Pixel beim Asus und wenn man wie ich nicht länger auf QHD mit 144 hz und dem geringen inputlag des Asus warten will, bleibt kaum eine Alternative.
> Ich bilde mir ein mit den 144 hz auch etwas besser in BF3 zu treffen und nach 3 Stunden sind die Augen noch nicht so fertig wie bei meinem alten Monitor...


 

Allgemein (nicht auf Thread bezogen).
Naja. Der U2713H ist 150€ teurer wie der HM und kein Schnäppchen mehr. Das nach oben hin keine Grenze gesetzt ist (4K/OLED etc. ) ist klar. Es kommt eben immer auf die Ansprüche an.
Der ein oder andere Hobby Bildbearbeiter wird mit dem FS2333/EV2336 sicherlich schon absolut zufrieden sein.
Und das mit den "Augen sind fertig" kenne ich nur allzu gut. Langsam nervts echt, und teilweise haben die Tränen nach Battlefield oder nem langen Nordschleiferennen schon ziemlich getränt.


----------



## bastian1004 (1. Juli 2013)

Also ist es echt schwierig einen Bildschirm mit guter Farbuebereinstimmung und niedriger Reaktionszeit und 120 hz zu finden. MM Mal sehn! Lohnt es sich ein Monitor mit 6 ms und einer Farbuebereinstimmung von 98 Prozent zukaufen ( gibt es hohen Spielflussverlust)


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

> Also ist es echt schwierig einen Bildschirm mit guter Farbuebereinstimmung und niedriger Reaktionszeit und 120 hz zu finden.


Entweder oder.... Farben oder 120Hz. Abstriche musst du bei jedem Modell machen. Du musst dich halt entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## bastian1004 (1. Juli 2013)

ok Ich glaube dann geh ich doch mit dem Asus 144 hz. Der hat sich ja hier in dem Forum schon als bestes Modell herausgestellt. WEnn ihr noch tipps habt zur Kalibrierung des Monitors schriebt einfach. Vielen dank Leute. 

Wisst ihr wo man den Monitor am guenstigen kriegt oder ist der irgendwo im Angebot.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2013)

Siehe hier:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juli 2013)

Welcher der beiden ASUS ist es jetzt geworden?
Meines Wissens nach gibt es derzeitig kein besonderes Angebot für die beiden ASUS derzeitig.
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den VG278HE gibt es bei Redcoon für 300€ als B-Ware: Computer, Soft- & Hardware | redcoon.de
Ansonsten:ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Westcoast (2. Juli 2013)

also ich bin mit meinem ASUS VG248QE sehr zufrieden. das TN panel fällt mir nicht negativ auf und die farben sind besser wie beim BenQXL2411T.
vorallem kaum inputlag und eine schnelle reaktion. sehr schneller monitor fürs gamen optimal-


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

> Da fängt der Spaß erst an an - nach oben ist da noch viel Luft


Luft nach oben ist immer. Siehe Eizo.  Für den ambitionierten Gamer sind diese Monitore aber weniger geeignet. 
Foto und Videofans werden damit aber ihrer Freude haben!  Der einzige Nachteil ist der Preis. Außerdem bräuchte man ein Colorimeter zum einstellen der Farben.


----------



## Rabber (4. Juli 2013)

Könnte mal jemand seine Einstellungen für den Asus VG278HE hier reinstellen? Habe mir den HR gekauft der ja im grunde ein HE nur mit Empfänger und Brille ist .Da ich aus anderen Foren schon weiß das die Werkseinstellungen nicht zu gebrauchen sind wäre es schön ein Paar Anhaltspunkte in den Einstellungen zu haben.Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2013)

Jeder Mensch nimmt Farben anders wahr. Daher:


Spoiler



Die passende Einstellung ist bei einem Monitor durchaus wichtig. Fast    alle Monitore werden mit einer Werkseinstellung und vordeffinierten    Bildmodi ausgeliefert.
Meistens sind diese Einstellungen aber weit unter den wirklichen    Farbfähigkeiten des gekaufen Monitors. Gerade Besitzern von hochwertigen    IPS und MVP/PVA-Monitoren dürfte das schon länger klar sein. Doch nur    wie finde ich die perfekte Einstellung für mein Gerät? Die folgenden    Zeilen sollen ein bisschen Licht in das dunkle bringen. 

Nun, kurz gesagt die "perfekte" Einstellung gibt es nicht. Jeder Mensch    hat eine andere Farbwahrnehmung. Für den einen wirkt das Bild zu hell,    für den anderen zu dunkel. Der nächste findet den Kontrastwert zu  hoch,   usw. usw. 

Genau das sind die Gründe warum sich jeder einzelne mit diesem Thema befassen sollte, wenn er Wert auf ein gutes Bild legt. 

*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden    Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool    integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen     (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung     eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers     bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.     zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten     Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer     reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um    festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%    auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild    abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.     Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer     eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für     Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)                           

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung    der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender    (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind    völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD    etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf    Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone


----------



## Mato1234 (22. Januar 2016)

Hi hoffe du liest es  ist eine Weile her das du das gepostet hast.
Meine Frage,  habe den Asus VG280QE aber für ps4 gaming mit den 60 Hz ist das super, aber ich sehe nirgendwo etwas mit 144hz bei Einstellungen.  :/
Wäre das schlecht wenn ich es auf 144 Hz machen würde ( wenn ich wüsste wie hehe)  da meine ps4 nur 64Hz wiedergeben kann stimmt das auch das dann der Monitor die fehlenden Hz Ausgleichen müsste? Und es dadurch zu Verzögerungen kommen kann? Hab es so gelesen irgendwo aber auch nur einmal.. 
( 64hz ps4 auf Monitor 144Hz)  

Bin auch nicht der Spezialist . 
Bitte um Hilfe mfg


----------

